# Anyone see a problem winterizing and leaving heat on here????



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

These nationals REALLY need some training. This is a Fannie Mae REO. The local SG contractor winterized the property even though he knows damn good and well the broker wants the heat on. I had to dewint it so the house had heat. (did a dewint order for a friend 130 miles away that works for screwguard) Now SG issues ANOTHER wint order on the property!!! Do these people read ANY notes??? Are they brain dead?????????????:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> These nationals REALLY need some training. This is a Fannie Mae REO. The local SG contractor winterized the property even though he knows damn good and well the broker wants the heat on. I had to dewint it so the house had heat. (did a dewint order for a friend 130 miles away that works for screwguard) Now SG issues ANOTHER wint order on the property!!! Do these people read ANY notes??? Are they brain dead?????????????:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


They don't care. They're just CYA to in compliance with their contracts. I can see their point of view, but common sense does go a long way. They're responsible for any issue.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Just do it, get paid and move on. I wouldn't mind getting paid to wint and dewint a property 300 times a week.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

:whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Just do it, get paid and move on. I wouldn't mind getting paid to wint and dewint a property 300 times a week.


I have solid relationships with the local real estate brokers and won't play that game. There is a reason they give me all of their work that they can, it's because I take good care of them


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Just do it, get paid and move on. I wouldn't mind getting paid to wint and dewint a property 300 times a week.


Didn't you listen to my post in the other thread about relationships?:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Didn't you listen to my post in the other thread about relationships?:icon_rolleyes:


FNG's know better


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Knew this was coming. This just proves nobody reads W/O notes. We explained EVERYTHING in a way a 5 year old could understand but still get this: _

"Please advise on why the inside of the house was not winterized and
just the sprinkler system was winterized. Thank you." 


_Wanted to tell them to *READ THE F-IN NOTES!!!* but i bit my tongue........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Wanted to tell them to *READ THE F-IN NOTES!!!* but i bit my tongue........


Gum popper: "You left a note? Oooohhhh....."


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Sometimes I say the update people get paid by every reopen order they make, or they are required to reopen a % or something. I have one right now i have been fighting with them over the past 20 days, water damage at a property, the entire property is damaged. So being a claims contractor I took the extra step and did an insurance scope on it, measured all the rooms line by line items of the costs and uploaded it to the order. They keep reopening the order that I didn't provide a way to fix the damages, they can't understand that a 15page insurance scope is how the damages will be fixed.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Sometimes I say the update people get paid by every reopen order they make, or they are required to reopen a % or something. I have one right now i have been fighting with them over the past 20 days, water damage at a property, the entire property is damaged. So being a claims contractor I took the extra step and did an insurance scope on it, measured all the rooms line by line items of the costs and uploaded it to the order. They keep reopening the order that I didn't provide a way to fix the damages, they can't understand that a 15page insurance scope is how the damages will be fixed.




Friggen IDIOTS!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

We do deal with a lot of those...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Sometimes I say the update people get paid by every reopen order they make, or they are required to reopen a % or something. I have one right now i have been fighting with them over the past 20 days, water damage at a property, the entire property is damaged. So being a claims contractor I took the extra step and did an insurance scope on it, measured all the rooms line by line items of the costs and uploaded it to the order. They keep reopening the order that I didn't provide a way to fix the damages, they can't understand that a 15page insurance scope is how the damages will be fixed.


If you'd just tell them your going to install a 30 pint dehumidifier and slap some Kilz on the walls they'll stop bugging you. . .:whistling2:


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

I've come to learn that some of the National's processing is outsourced. We do a large volume, and frequently deal with people with strong Indian accents who are incredibly unaware of how things work.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Safeguard Cubicle minds. Got this a bit ago from my friend i am helping with a few SG work orders...... 

 Title REO Specialist Extension 0

Please return to this property and just turn the water off at the shut
off valves at each individual shut off. (sinks and toilets) Place the
anti-freeze in the toilets and the drains. Thank you.


Now exactly what good will this do?? The pipes will freeze LONG before any traps or toilets will if the heat was turned off. Anyways, There are painters in there and they need water. What kind of cubicle minds are we dealing with nowdays??????????


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Sometimes I say the update people get paid by every reopen order they make, or they are required to reopen a % or something. I have one right now i have been fighting with them over the past 20 days, water damage at a property, the entire property is damaged. So being a claims contractor I took the extra step and did an insurance scope on it, measured all the rooms line by line items of the costs and uploaded it to the order. They keep reopening the order that I didn't provide a way to fix the damages, they can't understand that a 15page insurance scope is how the damages will be fixed.


You Can`t Fix Stupid!!!:thumbsup:


----------

